
YAML | An (X)HTML/CSS Framework - iamelgringo
http://www.yaml.de/en/home.html
======
DocSavage
Is this an unfortunate reuse of the YAML acronym (<http://www.yaml.org>)?

------
sheriff
YAY! (Yet Another YAML)

------
jraines
Yaml ain't a markup language

